# Green house



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

We are bulding a green house for our reptiles. Every time we made someting new I will post it here.. Here some pictures and movies.








































































































































De kas - YouTube

dwerg kaaimannen - YouTube

regen in de kas - YouTube

greetings renske and jan paul


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow really nice, what specis of anolis is it with the green body and orange spotted head as i dont recognize it. 

Really nice though. 


Jay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats better than most zoo exibits,

looks mega awesome:no1:


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Quolibet said:


> We are bulding a green house for our reptiles. Every time we made someting new I will post it here.. Here some pictures and movies.
> 
> 
> greetings renske and jan paul


Just love it.:no1:

Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks all!!! The anolis in the green house is Anolis marmoratus marmoratus.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Quolibet said:


> Thanks all!!! The anolis in the green house is Anolis marmoratus marmoratus.


Thanks they are amazing little things, never seen them about before. 

Jay


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW! this looks fantastic do you have anything else in there?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, that's fantastic! Looks massive! how many reps are there in there?


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

These are all the animals we have. And the dark are the one in the green house. The underlined are wat we put there in the future.

*1.1.0 Paleosuchus palpebrosus*

1.2.0 Cyclura nubila
1.0.0 Hydrosaurus amboinensis
0.1.0 Hydrosaurus pustulatus
0.1.0 Tupinambis merianae
1.0.0 Hypsilurus ... 
4.7.30 Physignathus cocincinus
1.1.0 Pogona viticeps
1.0.0 Leiocephalus schreibersi
1.1.0 Lygodactylus williamsi
1.2.2 Cnemidophorus lemniscatus
*3.4.15+ Anolis marmoratus marmoratus*
1.1.0 Anolis allisoni

1.0.0 Gekko gecko

1.3.0 Litoria caerulea
*3.1.0 Agalychnis callidryas*
1.1.0 Ceratophrys ornata
0.0.6 Dendrobates auratus

*0.3.0 Cuora amboinensis couro*
*0.2.0 Terrapene triunguis*

And some we want there in the future:
Anolis bartschi (for the cave)
some dart frogs
Agalychnis spurrelli (flying frog)
Some fruit eating bats

Under the greenhouse we build some caves. We are still working on it..


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

More pictures:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Quolibet said:


> More pictures:
> image
> 
> image
> ...



Amazing :no1:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*ohhhhh WOW WOW WOW*

iamm gob smacked speachless god i wish i lived there realy realy amazing do you have a blog or facebook page i can join to see the progress :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: scot 
[email protected]


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

snowdragon said:


> iamm gob smacked speachless god i wish i lived there realy realy amazing do you have a blog or facebook page i can join to see the progress :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: scot
> [email protected]



Thanks!!!  :blush:
We have a website and a facebook page. We speek dutch on the facebook page, but you can look at the pictures. XD And I am translating the website. Its not totaly don yet, but its a start:

Quolibet
Quolibet | Facebook


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

WoooooooooooooooooooW :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! :blush:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Where did you get the planst from?

Amazing enclosure!!!


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Where did you get the planst from?
> 
> Amazing enclosure!!!


Thanks!
Some plants are just plants for the livingroom. And some ar form Spain, Costa Rica or Guatamala. Or we cut some plants off in tropical gardens an planted in the green house.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Great work, looks very impressive!









The turtle in this picture, the one on the caiman's back, is _Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima,_ just to let you know as I didn't see it mentioned on your animal list. They're great turtles, it's nice to see someone else keeping them.

Best,
Paul


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

:flrt::flrt: WOW that is stunning!!!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

:gasp: I just showed my mum..she said that i'm not gunna do this to her greenhouse..But i want too XD


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

LadyVampire21 said:


> :flrt::flrt: WOW that is stunning!!!!! :flrt::flrt:


:blush:



Scales123 said:


> :gasp: I just showed my mum..she said that i'm not gunna do this to her greenhouse..But i want too XD


Haha! cool!:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG I am drooling!:mf_dribble:

Sod the zoo! anyone going to Quolbets?:whistling2:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> OMG I am drooling!:mf_dribble:
> 
> Sod the zoo! anyone going to Quolbets?:whistling2:


hahaha, thanks! :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Quolibet said:


> hahaha, thanks! :blush:


So that's an invite, right? :whistling2:


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

wow what a stunning setup! :gasp: better than most zoo exhibits Ive seen.
How do you ensure the smaller lizards get enough food?


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

very nice indeed!! :2thumb:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> So that's an invite, right? :whistling2:


Then you have to come to the netherlands. XD



hedwigdan said:


> wow what a stunning setup! :gasp: better than most zoo exhibits Ive seen.
> How do you ensure the smaller lizards get enough food?


We have litle bowls in the green house and we put worms in it. And the crickets are everywere. 
We also have some other tropical insects in the green house so they can find enough food. 
Next year we want to put a group of cave crickets in the caves under the green house.
We have also a place were we put rotten fruit. They it is but it also produces fruitflys.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

We have changed some things in the green garden. 
The window how slit the green house in 2 is gone now.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Hibiscus


















Heat spot for krokodile




























Panorama: 

















(Click and drag)

New plants:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

The basement/cave:






















































Termonalia


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## suffolk etb (Feb 2, 2012)

utterly speechless. its incredible. would love to see a plan/map showing where everything fits.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Been following this thread for a while, outstanding you must be proud


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

phelsumaman said:


> Been following this thread for a while, outstanding you must be proud


Thank you.:blush:



suffolk etb said:


> utterly speechless. its incredible. would love to see a plan/map showing where everything fits.



Thanks! I am thinking to make someting like that for a wile. If I have some free time I wil try to make somting.


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

This is so awesome.


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Can i live in it? :flrt::flrt: just give me a sleeping bag and I'll eat a wild chicken every couple of days :blush:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

woooow! fantastic build! I'd be interested to see a layout map too.


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! I can't get over how amazing this is! :gasp: This had got to be the best reptile enclosure I've ever seen! You can see how much time and effort has been put into this, your animals are very lucky  Can I come and live with you? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Not bad I suppose:whistling2:

I mean, it's not as nice as a white 3x2x1.5 box obviously, but it's a start.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, been following this for ages, do you have some updated pics please, I'm sure we would all love you know how your environment is progressing 

Regards 
Be 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

haha, Your right I have a lot of updat photos..
A lot is changed...




































































































New enclosure of the Dracaena guianensis:































































A movie of the new enclosure:
https://vimeo.com/45603668


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

The Dwarf Caiman:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations, that is a real zoo style set up and one excellently executed.


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

wow that is THE best freaking enclosure I have seen, very well done


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!! Some very lucky animals! Must have cost a bomb!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Utterly amazing! :no1:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

man those pictures are amazing far better than any zoo setup :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Great update pics!


----------



## bob brown (Mar 15, 2010)

:gasp: Hard to find words to describe how great this is, but i think i just found my dream home!:whistling2:
Congratulations on a truly stunning creation:no1:


----------



## nainai (May 26, 2011)

*=O*

This is the most amazing thing I've ever seen :notworthy: absolutely awsome!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

absolutely amazing


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think it is time for some new pics.

my boyfriend and Hugo (our bigest Dracaena male)


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Like always,

Super beutifull and amazing.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

thats fantastic keep those updates coming. 2 very thoughtful & caring people of the comfort care & well being of your reps:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## mickmorelia (Feb 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed the photos and the film . Absolutely stunning ! Something I've often thought about but never done . Superb :no1:


----------

